# Empfang an einer Emailadresse blockieren



## xwsnet (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin zurzeit am Suchen nach einer Möglichkeit Spam an eine Emailadresse zu blockieren. Und zwar handelt es sich um eine catchall Adresse (bsp: mail@domain.de) und an die Adresse blabla@domain.de wird viel Spam versendet. Und jetzt möchte ich über Postfix schon möglichst früh alle Mails an die Adresse blabla@domain.de blockieren und abweisen.
Weiß jemand, wie das möglich ist?

mfg


----------



## Feanwulf (9. Juli 2008)

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
                permit_sasl_authenticated,
                permit_mynetworks,
                reject_unauth_destination,
                reject_unauth_pipelining,
                reject_invalid_hostname,
                reject_unknown_reverse_client_hostname,
                reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
                reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net,
                reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org,
                check_policy_service unixrivate/policy


Damit kannst du global schon einiges rausfiltern lassen!

Ansonsten wäre die Farge wie du SPAM geenerell filterst und wo du die Einstellungen für dein Postfach konfigurierst.

in ISPConfig würde ich für das besagte Postfach den SPAM Schutz aktivieren und die eMails direkt löschen lassen UND den eigentlichen Wert ab wann eine Nachricht als SPAM markiert wird auf 4 setzen (wobei 5 meistens reicht)


----------



## xwsnet (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe diese Einstellungen gemacht. Da ich die Catchall aber gerne weiter nutzen möchte, will ich nur die Emailadresse blockieren, die von den Spammern missbraucht wird.

Das habe ich jetzt durch



> header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/header_check.pcre
> 
> /^To:.*spammer@domain\.de/ REJECT



eigentlich ganz gut gelöst. Im ISPConfig hatte ich zuvor für diese Emailadresse ein eigenes Postfach eingerichtet, diesem nur ein MB Speicherplatz zugewiesen und auf autoresponder gestellt... Aber ich fand, dass das nicht die optimale Lösung ist. Deswegen habe ich jetzt auch nach einer "besseren" Lösung gesucht.

Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

```
header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/header_check.pcre

/^To:.*spammer@domain\.de/ REJECT
```
wo hast du das eingestellt ?


----------



## xwsnet (4. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Datei erstellt, in der das hier



> /^To:.*spammer@domain\.de/ REJECT


steht.

Diese Datei habe ich header-ckeck.pcre genannt.

Und unter 


> smtpd_data_restrictions


habe ich die folgende Zeile eingefügt.



> header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/maps/header_check.pcre


----------

